# USB Ports Don't Work!! Help!!



## redsoxfan (Oct 19, 2005)

I just reformatted my pc and my usb ports were working, but now they aren't. So I can't use my mouse and keyboard because both are usb and i don't have any ps/2 slots anyways on my pc. I can't reformat because my pc doesn't find a keyboard..........Is there anything I can do to fix this??


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

redsoxfan said:


> i don't have any ps/2 slots anyways on my pc


I have only seen one MB that didn't have any legacy PS/2. That was an ABIT IT7 MB. Abit quickly changed that on it's next version to include legacy ports. What model PC or type of MB do you have?

You must remember, at boot up Windows does not control the USB ports. The BIOS does. Try and clear the CMOS.


----------



## redsoxfan (Oct 19, 2005)

how can i clear the cmos or get into the bios if i cant use a keyboard because of the usb ports not working....


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

There should be a jumper on the motherboard or you can pull the battery on the motherboard for about 30sec to 5min.


----------



## redsoxfan (Oct 19, 2005)

woudl clearing the cmos get my usb ports back to working??


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It might. If it doesn't you may need to replace the MB.


----------



## redsoxfan (Oct 19, 2005)

the thing doesnt even turn on now........damn it


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Without the USB drivers for windows you can count on the USB not working.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Ericwaycotx said:


> Without the USB drivers for windows you can count on the USB not working.


Not true, because the USB does not use the windows drivers when the system boots up. USB relies on the system BIOS when it is first power on. When Windows starts booting (after the BIOS posts) then it starts loading it's own USB drivers. 

If you do not have any PS/2 ports the only options are to get a serial port keyboard (if you have any serial ports) or replace the MB.

But seeing it woun't even boot up any more, system might have been failing from the start. You might want to check the PSU.


----------

